# Need Help With Website :S



## Articskies (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, I've been working on my Photography Website for quite a while now, but I can't seem to work this out, and I can't do anything else until I do work it out! It seems and sounds so simple, but I still can't work it out!! Below is the link to the website so far, now the photo is in a iframe, and then the 2 menus underneath are also in iframes. Now The next and Previous buttons I can' work out, how would I do that? Because I was hoping to just link to each photo rather than them having their own pages, but I can't because each time people press the next button it needs to link to image 001.jpg them 002.jpg, 003.jpg etc, but because it's just one actual page in the iframe that's not possible. 

Then then other thing is if I get that working, when I update with a new picture I want it to be on the front page, but wouldn't I have to rename all the other files so that one can go on the first page?

RAWR! It's just bugging me so much, because now I don't know what to do and I've been at this for a month now and feel like giving up >.<;;

http://www.ardente.net/Photography


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 10, 2005)

How about using one of the free album software packages to create the album then edit & paste the code into your website (still giving credit to the software coders)?


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 10, 2005)

I would just use photoshop to make a web picture gallery myself.  It sets up the frames and resizes everything for you.  Takes about fifteen minutes to go from start to finish and they look really good.  It would be a lot easier for now.  That or do a template through dreamweaver to set up your frames.  The way it's set up now is like you're hotlinking the buttons and it's not opening the picture in the right frame.  It almost looks like you're hand coding the frames, which if that's the case, will take a loooooong time to get it like you want.

So I guess in all actuallity, I should ask what software you have and how have you written the code thus far?


----------



## steve40 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm with the post above. I use a simple little album generator called of course, "Web Album Generator". It can be doctored up to your taste or, even incorperated into another page.

It will do what you are trying to do, and let you add or move photos without having to re-caption them. The best thing I like about it is, no java or dhtml. It's all html and CSS.

Here is a link to the album index on my site if you want to look. This is basically the way it generates an album, I have done very little custom work on it. Dont pay attention to the photos these are mostly fillers just to get these new albums up. This site is only about two weeks old.

http://blueridgesnaps.50webs.com/index_4.html


----------

